# Sparkey is in the emergency hospital



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

just want to let you all know that I went for a walk with sparkey and he didn't have his shoes on so he stepped on a half dead bee. he went numb in 30 seconds and pooped while laying down. he was lifeless. I picked him up and ran to the house and found the address on the fridge for the emergency and while I did that he puked too. put him in the car and drove fast. it was soooo far with all the lights. I couldn't breath and he was worse than me. his tongue was out and I had the hospital on the phone so I don't get lost. I get lost very easily. so we got there and his ears were so white. they took him in the back. I thought he was going to die. :smcry: they only wanted me to sign stuff I said just go help him first. so they said ok it will be $500 and they have to hold him overnight and put him on IV and steroids and all kinds of stuff. I said do whatever you have to do. the doc was saying he is severe and he is not sure if this is going to work or not :new_shocked: I said ok can I see him again and he was looking better already. at least he was looking at me and his ears were up and a little pinker. I think they just scared the crap out of me to pay them. I left him there anyway. Please pray that he is alive tomorrow morning. I will get up at 6 and go get him. rayer: do you think he will make it? can dogs die from bee stings?

I miss him already, it's time to play fetch.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

OH NO. Please please post back as soon as you hear back. Positive thoughts only. He WILL be fine... :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG no fay! I am sooo sorry to hear about this! I didn't know that our dogs could be prone to anaphylactic shock. I know in humans, the meds treat it very well and quickly as long as you get them in your system in time, and it sounds like you got Sparkey there very quickly. 

PLEASE come back and keep us updated. *hugs you*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I sure will, I can't even eat dinner and don't think I can sleep. I will call them before I go to bed to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I am praying for both of you tonight, and will continue until I read that all is well in the morning.

mary anna


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm praying for you and little Sparkey!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Fay, this is very sad news. I will pray hard for darling sweet Sparkey. Please come back and post tomorrow morning that he is all better. Love you both.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sparkey. He is in our thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my God - Fay! Oh, I am SO very sorry this has happened. This is so scary! Tchelsi had an allergic reaction to what we assume was a bee sting a few years ago, she puffed up all over, especially her head - but it was nowhere near this severe. Sparkey must be especially allergic to bees...or perhaps that type of bee..? I will be praying for precious Sparkey all night - you are both in my thoughts. PLEASE keep us updated as soon as you get any news. Is the hospital staffed 24 hours, or does everyone go home at night? I know you were / are so scared. Try and get some rest if you can. Hugs and prayers are on their way! :grouphug: 
Sparkey, you get better RIGHT AWAY! You'll have all of your SM aunties thinking about you, sweet angel. Love you! :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: I'll be praying for Sparkey.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: 

One of our Irish Setters when I was growing up got stung by yellow jackets and went into shock, too. He recovered completely, thank heavens. 

Good thing you got him to the vet's so fast.

I'll be saying prayers for our Sparkey.


----------



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

OMG...im sorry that happened..thats so scary! i hope sparkey will be alright


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh no Fay. I just got on and when I read the topic thread my heart sank. I am so sorry...I will pray all night that he will be fine. PLease, please please update us as soon as you hear anything...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone. The emergency vet is open only at night and holidays, so they are all there all night. it makes me feel better. I asked them and even the doctor will be there all night. this doctor wasn't very reassuring though. I wish he was telling me he should be just fine but he said he doesn't know. I'm glad I saw him before I left.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OH NO!!!! Thank goodness you got him to the doctor so quickly. I'll be watching here this evening to see if there is an update.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just wanted to add more good thoughts. Fay, you must be out of your mind with worry. I know I am. I wish I was there to give you a big hug. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad u got him there so fast....have u called to see how he was doing? those steroids usually kick in pretty fast. we will be thinking of u.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh my God Fay ..

I am sooo upset ... he will be ok I am praying soo hard ... come on - he is going to get better ... I hope they are not just keeping him there so you pay extra for overnight charges ...

Please keep us posted

:grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Praying for you and Sparkey...I'm so sorry this happened to you! Wishing Sparkey all the luck the world can offer....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: rayer: extra happy thoughts going your way tonight. i hope the morning brings happy news and sparkey is back home awaiting his new chargers dress from matilda's mommy!!!! :grouphug: rayer: 

love'n'noselicks,
ann marie and the "get better soon, sparkeyboy, yous gots some BOOTS to wear!" buttercup


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Fay. I just saw this. 

My prayers are with you. Thank God you acted so quickly. How scarey for you and little Sparkey.

We love you both so very much. I know Sparkey will be fine. What a nightmare. Bless his wee little heart.


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We're thinking of Sparkey tonight. I know he will be fine
in the morning. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OH NO!!!! I will keep Sparky in my prayers tonight. Thank goodness you had the emergency hospital's number so handy. I would never have thought of something like that happening.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> :grouphug: rayer: extra happy thoughts going your way tonight. i hope the morning brings happy news and sparkey is back home awaiting his new chargers dress from matilda's mommy!!!! :grouphug: rayer:
> 
> love'n'noselicks,
> ann marie and the "get better soon, sparkeyboy, yous gots some BOOTS to wear!" buttercup[/B]


 :smrofl: thanks for making me laugh as usual. I can just imagine Sparkey in a chargers dress :smrofl: 

and thanks Jaimie, I'm glad you think it is going to work. should I call so soon? it's been 2 hours.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Fay I'm horrified by this news . Unfortunately just like humans dogs can go into anaphylactic shock from bee stings . Sending prayers . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fay, I am so upset right now. I hope Sparkey will be fine! I hate that that doctor is not being very reasurring! I would call!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, poor sweet little Sparkey & poor you. I feel so bad this happened :smcry: . I wish I could come sit with you & give you support while you wait & worry. This is just so awful. I will say tons of prayers for precious Sparkey all night long. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=436761
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right!! And "confused" Henry would like to borrow the dress when Sparkey is done. Henry is a HUGE Charger fan, and a bit of a fairy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*

Sparkey is a fav of mine at Spoiled Maltese. 
Prayers going up that all will be okay for him. 

~Carole~*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smheat: ok I just called. she said he is doing great and getting the IV and they continue that until the morning. I asked if I should call again and she said only if you want to but he is ok. :smheat: 
I've been reading about anaphylactic shock and it is scary. he had all those symptoms :new_shocked: it says that they could die within minutes. :new_shocked: we have these half dead bees in the back yard all the time and he just goes to them and sniff them and run like crazy. I had no idea they were this bad. we will make sure to sweep them away. but this happened during our walk at 7 pm. 
I think he should be ok rayer: you guys go to bed, it must be late for some of you. thank you for talking to me :grouphug: I need to go take a shower , I think I smell like poop but I can't find it. :smstarz: I don't think I will call anymore but if something happens they will call me and I let you all know :grouphug: 


:smrofl: @ Deb and confused Henry :smrofl:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update Fay - I am SO relieved to hear this *GREAT* news! Will continue to pray, and will check in first thing tomorrow. I hope with this good news, that you will be able to rest tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear Sparkey is doing better. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so glad to get an update. I really didn't want to go to bed until we heard from you again. Sounds like Sparkey's going to be okay. I'll still keep him in my prayers. Try to get some rest tonight.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey you! I haven't been on in a while and I come and see this!

Phew. I'm gladdddddddd to hear he is going great so far, sounds good. (...you...sound.... so............... calm)

I will be thinking of that beautiful boy..... all nighttttttt!

keep us posted.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Sparkey Boy is doing ok. :aktion033: Thanks for the update, I couldn't have gone to bed without knowing he is better. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fay that is wonderful news! Thank you so much for updating us!! Now I can go to bed!!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank God Sparky is going to be ok. I was so scared when I was reading this post. Sparkey looks like such a sweet little boy. I'm so glad his going his fine. Hugs and kisses! :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:smscare2: HOLY CRAP Faye! I can only imagine how terrifying this was for you. Thankfully you kept your wits about you and got Sparkey the help he needed. It sounds like he's going to be alright. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Now about the Charger dress on Sparkey.... Shotzi said that Sparkey is her stud-muffin and no stud-muffin of hers will wear a Charger dress....... A Bronco dress on the other hand is ok.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

faye, im so glad to hear that sparkey is doing better... you and sparkey will be in our thoughts..!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update Fay. Please ask the vet about one of those shot pens that you carry if you (or Sparkey) is extremely allergic. My friend is highly allergic and she carries one all of the time. Maybe this is something you need to have when you and Sparkey are outside. I can't tell you how concerned I am about him - what a freak thing to happen. I hope you can get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

:smheat: I was freaking out when I found this post...poor Sparkey! Thanks for the update on Sparkey I'm glad he's doing ok and that you were able to get him to the vet quickly! Does this mean Sparkey won't be going outside without his little shoes from now on? :grouphug: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just want to add a few prayers rayer: for his full recovery. I hope he has a good night and I really think you should carry around an epi pen and make sure he wears his cute litte shoes! I am so happy he is feeling better. You must have been so scared :grouphug: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh Fay, I read your post and my heart sank. How terrifying. I am so glad that you received an update and he is doing good. I will continue to pray for a full and speedy recovery for Sparky. Hugs to you.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:smcry: OMG I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THE heck I MISSED THIS THREAD!!! Fay I am sooooooo sorry... I can't imagine how scary this whole ordeal was and still is for you.... I am praying that Sparkey boy will be ok and feeling all better by now.... rayer: rayer: 

*ok, I just read the update...I am so glad that your little boy is doing better...THANK GOD!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys :grouphug: you are the greatest. 



> Now about the Charger dress on Sparkey.... Shotzi said that Sparkey is her stud-muffin and no stud-muffin of hers will wear a Charger dress....... A Bronco dress on the other hand is ok.
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Sparkey loves Shotzi so he can wear a dress for her too :blush: 


> Thanks for the update Fay. Please ask the vet about one of those shot pens that you carry if you (or Sparkey) is extremely allergic. My friend is highly allergic and she carries one all of the time. Maybe this is something you need to have when you and Sparkey are outside. I can't tell you how concerned I am about him - what a freak thing to happen. I hope you can get some sleep tonight![/B]


 oh that is a good idea. I will ask tomorrow. thank you so much for looking out for him. 

I'm really sorry if I scared everyone. but this was really scary. I feel better now but still worried. I hope they keep an eye on him all night.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:smstarz: 

Phewwwwwwwww thank God he is ok .. he will be fine and back to normal tomorow. No more bees for Mr Sparkey that pen is a great idea ...

I am sure you can't wait to rush back and see him.

I hope that nasty vet will give you a discount for his "tongue- in -cheek -reserved -negative -not so assuring-scare the crap out of the mommy attitude ..

My whole family was upset when I told them about poor Sparkey Boy who has the face that any one could love.

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I hope that nasty vet will give you a discount for his "tongue- in -cheek -reserved -negative -not so assuring-scare the crap out of the mommy attitude ..[/B]


I had to read that twice :smrofl: 
when they brought him out for me to see him he was soooooooooo cute. I am just holding to that image until tomorrow. 

and yes we are going to wear shoes forever :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=436810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is God help the next person who teases Sparkey for wearing his boots - even the You-Tube losers or the neighborhood scums ...


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=436811
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Omigod!!!!! Poor Sparkey. You must be so scared. I hope he is going to be okay. I will send my prayers.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i will be praying for sparkey :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Poor baby...  
I'm glad he's recovering!
Give him a lot of hugs from us! :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Anouk & Lizzie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG! See what happens when I have to go to stupid work, I miss stuff!!

Fay, you should be very proud of yourself for keeping such a cool head & getting your little boy the help he needed so quickly! BIG hug to you! :grouphug: 

It's Friday evening here (early) so I'll be up for HOURS - keeping a watch on this thread for your happy reunion with your little boy :grouphug: 

Hugs to you & Sparkey :grouphug: We lubs you guys!! :wub:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG Fay, I was in tears reading about our sweet little Sparkey. I am so glad to hear that the update is so postive. You must have been out of your mind with worry. I'm so sorry that you both had to go thru this. Sending much love and many hugs to you and Sparkey boy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! That had to be SO scary!!! :new_shocked: 

I am somewhat allergic to stings and have to have a benadryl or other antihistamine immediately. I am not so bad yet that I need an epi-pen, but my symptoms get worse with every sting I get. 
I guess this is for Jaimie or others with experience....would some antihistamine have helped in this case until she got him to the vet? Can they give her an epi pen now, knowing how quickly he reacts?

I am sure Sparkey will be fine, but I know it had to have been terrifying last night. Hugs and prayers to both of yuo!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! This is the first thing I saw this morning! I am so glad that he is responding well to the treatment. I'm glad there was an emergency clinic not too far away. Hoping and praying for a full recovery today when you see him. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: awwwww Fay, Im so glad he is doing better, I have never heard of this thing. Thanks for updating and also getting the word out of this ..
ANDREA :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: kisses for Sparkey and you


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Fay, I just got up and read this thread, I am so very sorry you and little Sparkey went through this, you must have been out of you mind with worry, but I am so proud of you for acting so quickly :grouphug: 
I am so thankful that little Sparkey is doing well now bless his little heart :grouphug: 
Please give him a big hug for me when you go to pick him up this morning :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sparkey, " Those boots are made for walkin " Please BEE careful.

Glad he is better and also good for us to know as there are lots of bees around our house right now. Never knew this could happen!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my heart was racing as I read this thread this AM!!! Poor Sparkey and poor you!!! what a terribly frightening experience! So glad to come to the updated post that said he was going to be OK!!! Will be looking for your update when you've picked him up!
I too was wondering if giving an antihistimine would help any pooch having an allergic reaction. I'm allergic to wasp stings and I was told to take benedryl immediately. I used to get bad reactions with each sting then I must have gotten immunity because the last one I got...the reaction was not so bad.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh my GOD FAy!!!!!!!! When you say he has allergies, you aren't kidding!!! Makes me want to take those kids who teased Sparkey's boots and strangle them. Thank GOD he is ok!!!!!!! I will feel 100% better when he is in your arms.

Did he have any excessive drooling by any chance? What happened to him sounds similar to what happened to my Cam. Same, sudden symptoms. But if was allergies, I had no idea. I never even thought allergies could do that! I hope it's ok that I asked. 

Come home soon, Sparkey. You are amazing for your quick reaction, Fay. You saved his life. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Oh my heart was racing as I read this thread this AM!!! Poor Sparkey and poor you!!! what a terribly frightening experience! So glad to come to the updated post that said he was going to be OK!!! Will be looking for your update when you've picked him up!
> I too was wondering if giving an antihistimine would help any pooch having an allergic reaction. I'm allergic to wasp stings and I was told to take benedryl immediately. I used to get bad reactions with each sting then I must have gotten immunity because the last one I got...the reaction was not so bad.[/B]



Terry, you are absolutely right. According to this, an antihistamine like Benedryl should be given immediately after bee stings:

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/pests/bites3.htm

I hope Sparkey is feeling better this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor Sparkey. I guess dogs can have a reaction to a bee sting just like humans. I wonder if there is such a thing as a doggie epi pen? I am glad that Sparkey is on the mend.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG poor Sparkey! That must have been terrifying for you both :grouphug: I'm sooooo glad he's doing better, I hope he's 100% when you pick him up this morning!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this thread!!

I hope Sparkey will be ok this morning!!!!!! Poor boy! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, what a scary thing to wake up to, Fay!! I've been on pins and needles till you said he was Ok, thank God! *sigh of relief*


Now what's this? You didn't order a dress for Sparky, did you? Tell me you didn't get him a dress.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry for what happen to Sparkey. :grouphug: I am so glad he is doing better. :aktion033: One good thing comes out of this. We all know now that dogs can have reactions to bee stings. I never thought of it. Makes you realize this could happen and if you didn`t see it happen we would never know what would cause our poor babies to go down so fast. 

Your ER DR sounds like mine last week. My little 4 lb yorkie woke me up at 1 in the morning pooping blood. I rushed him to the ER. Thought they would give him meds and he be ok. I mean he looked fine otherwise. He wasn`t lathargic or anything. They take his temp and it is low like 97 . And he was severley dehydrated. ( How did that happen so fast ? )They rush him to the back put him on a heating pad. They draw blood and run test. The Vet comes out and tells me his White blood count is 600 ( suppose to be 5000 ) She tells me he is septic and she don`t think he will make it. All of his blood work came back not good at all. She says he has to stay all night and come pic him up at 8 am and take him to the Vet Hosp. So I have to leave my baby all upset go home stay up till it`s time to go get him. Take him to the Hosp. The vet comes in and looks at him. She says wow he has really improved so fast. I said what do you mean. She said well he looks very alert. I said listen he is real sick and he looked like this last night . She said well according to the report here and his blood work he shouldn`t look like that. So she redid all the test. All the test came back great. So I said all that to say this. 1.) they do make mistakes with blood work. 2 .)there is always hope. and 3 .)I have found that maybe this is common with ERs they always expect the worse maybe. It too also cost me $500


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and Sparky this morning, please give him a hug from Ellie.

Cathy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*SIGH OF RELIEF* :smheat: oh thank goodness he's showing signs of improvement!! 

when i read your first post i was breathless! :smscare2: i felt only a little better when i read your update. :bysmilie: 
when you come back letting us know he's 100% back to his normal self i'll feel much better. 

my gosh, fay!!!! keep those boots on sparkey. those idiots who make fun or bash you for protecting your baby's feet should be ashamed of themselves!!! the people who do such things don't know how to properly care for their animals, at least YOU are doing what's best for sparkey... 
i’m sure those haters have no idea what proper care even looks like! :smmadder: jerks! 

big hugs to you fay, and even bigger hugs to sparkey. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

FAY OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smpullhair: I WAS REALLY STRESSING UNTIL I SAW YOUR UPDATE :grouphug: Please let us know Sparkey is ok today! I will be waiting for an update as I'm sure many others will be!!! We LOVE SPARKEY!!!!!!!!!!

Andrea


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG!! I'm just seeing this now! I'm so happy that Sparkey was recovering last night. Please, please update us as soon as you have him with you :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

just checking in to see if there's an update yet. Probably a tad bit early, but I'm so anxious to hear that Sparkey is home and doing fine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">OMG Fay, I am just now reading this!! I'm so sorry you had to go through such a scare like that. And poor Sparkey!! Is this his 1st time away from mommy? Please let us know when you pick him up. Hold him, hug him and smother him with kisses from me, Zoe & Jett! And I think you should definetly add something to your YouTube video about the safety reasons for Sparkey wearing his shoes.</span>


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am just now reading this (mainly because I am old and go to bed early), so glad to hear he is doing better. Hugs and kisses from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Thank God Sparky is going to be OK! :smscare2: :smheat: I read your post this morning and tears came to my eyes. You were so quick to act and get him the care he needed. I think I just would have panicked. 

Please give Sparky big hugs and kisses when he comes home! 
:grouphug: :chili: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, wow! I just saw this this morning, but it is good to read that he is doing better. How scary! Hopefully, soon we will be hearing that he is back at home with you and feeling great. :grouphug:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I just seen this thread...OMG :new_shocked: , I sure hope he is well enough to pick him up in the morning. How horrifying. Big hugs to you and yours, Update as soon as you can!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I just saw this for the first time Fay and I'm glad I was able to get the good update as well. I was completely sick to my stomach when I read your first post :smscare2: I'm so glad you were able to get him to the Emergency Hospital so fast. :smilie_daumenpos: I would have been a complete wreck just as you were. :new_shocked: 

I do have to say-how much would you love to go back to that idiot on You Tube and tell him why those boots are such a good idea. Isn't it just Murphy's Law-the ONE time he doesn't have his boots on and this happens? :smilie_tischkante: I'm so glad the Spark man is sparking back up!! :aktion033: 

xoxoxoxoxo

Gena and Kosmo


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just saw this thread. Poor Sparkey! I was worried as I read the initial posts, but I'm glad that he's doing better. 
Furry hugs to Sparkey and to you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Wow sorry to hear about Sparkey.Im glad to hear he is doing better.Big hugs to the both of you! :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just saw that thread too. Faye were are you ? Tell us Sparkey is home and doing ok :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Fay, I just saw this and I'm so sorry you and Sparkey had to go through something like this. I'm glad to hear that he is improving and will be watching for even better news.

Who gives a rat's behind what other people think regarding the boots. He's your baby...do as you wish!

Lots of prayers and cyberspace hugs coming your way! :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Fay - we are all waiting for updates - hope things are all ok :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: I just saw this thread. rayer: I'm glad that Sparkey is doing better!!! I can't imagine how scared you must have been. I hope that Sparkey will be back to his old self in no time!!! Hugs to you and Sparkey!!! :grouphug:


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!! I just saw this thread now.... poor Sparkey and poor you! I am so glad he will be OK. Good job getting him to the vet so fast. 

I hope you have picked him up and are napping with him right now :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This was the first thread I came to when I opened the computer this morning. I sure would like to hear that Sparkey boy was home and none the worse for his bee sting incident......


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WHEW!! I'm so happy to read the encouraging update, Fay. Sparkey is so special to us, as you can see there are a lot of people who love him. Give him an extra big hug when you see him and pick him up. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!!! I have tears in my eyes from reading this. :smcry: I'm glad you were able to get Sparkey to the ER vet so quickly! Glad to see your post from last night that he is doing better. :grouphug: Please update us soon and let us know that Sparkey is home and doing well!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Fay, I hope by now that Sparkey Boy is home & doing well. rayer: I forget sometimes you're a couple of hrs behind me. I'll check back for an update soon. :grouphug:


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh,dear! I just read this about Sparkey.....I am so glad he is ok. I know just how scary that is because Pico went into anaphalytic shock when he got is first rabies booster and I thought I'd faint! Fortunately, I had remained in the waiting room after his shot just to be on the safe side and as I was standing there holding him he just collapsed in my arms and, at the look of alarm on my face the vet tech asked if that was normal for him. I told her he NEVER relaxes at the vet so she grabbed him, yelled for Dr. Vice and they went to work on him, gave him steroids and took him into OR to mask him with oxygen. His gums and ears were gray, not pink and he was totally limp. I kinda edged the other vet tech aside and took over the oxy mask myself and talked to Pico as I did. It took 45 minutes to bring him around and stabilize him and he was kinda puny the rest of the day but he recovered well and has never had a recurrence.

What made me nearly faint was the look of concern on my vet's face. THAT'S what scared me most! Since then, Pico gets a 3 year rabies using a different base that is non allergenic.

Make sure your vet knows about this episode with Sparkey when he gets any vaccinations. Of course you give them separately and spaced by several weeks, too.

Thank God Sparkey's OK! :aktion033: Kisses and cuddles to him from me and sniffs and noselicks from Pico. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read this post this morning. I had no idea this was happening. My prayers are with you and Sparkey and I hope by the time you read this he is already home with you and doing great. If it takes a lot of prayers I know he will be just fine cause all his Auntys and Uncles from SM I'm sure are sending them.

:grouphug: Lynda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update.......... :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Checking for an update.......... :grouphug:[/B]


.....me too.... :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me three.... :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Me four-Fay and Sparkey, where are u??? :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

where are they??????????????????????????????? OMG!!! I hope and pray that Sparkey is okay! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: so many posts to read, I can't believe how much sparkey is loved :wub: :wub: he loves you all back

before I read everything I have to update you because I know of time difference . it is still early here. he is ok. I picked him up this morning at 7 and he was soooooooo sleepy. he didn't get excited seeing me. I thought he was mad at me. but his color is back to normal and I brought him home and he ate all his breakfast and some water. he is so tired that he can't even sleep. I don't know if you ever felt like that. but they said he did great. and it was good that I react quickly. I asked about the epi pen and he said no you can do more harm if you apply it wrong. his allergy level from 1 to 10 was 6 so he said since he didn't get bloody diereah it wasn't too bad. and I wont need that epi pen. 

I tried to give him benedryl when it first happened but there was no way. maybe I need to have a liquid form on hand. 

anyway, sorry I worried you all but here he is just last hour. I am at work and he will sleep all day. my hubby is home and watching him. they said he didn't sleep at all and I knew it because he only sleeps in his bed.

[attachment=26763icture_005.jpg]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just checking in...still praying for our boy! rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> :w00t: so many posts to read, I can't believe how much sparkey is loved :wub: :wub: he loves you all back
> 
> before I read everything I have to update you because I know of time difference . it is still early here. he is ok. I picked him up this morning at 7 and he was soooooooo sleepy. he didn't get excited seeing me. I thought he was mad at me. but his color is back to normal and I brought him home and he ate all his breakfast and some water. he is so tired that he can't even sleep. I don't know if you ever felt like that. but they said he did great. and it was good that I react quickly. I asked about the epi pen and he said no you can do more harm if you apply it wrong. his allergy level from 1 to 10 was 6 so he said since he didn't get bloody diereah it wasn't too bad. and I wont need that epi pen.
> 
> ...


Its great to hear he is home now and feeling better. Poor Baby, he looks so sad. Big Hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :w00t: so many posts to read, I can't believe how much sparkey is loved :wub: :wub: he loves you all back
> 
> before I read everything I have to update you because I know of time difference . it is still early here. he is ok. I picked him up this morning at 7 and he was soooooooo sleepy. he didn't get excited seeing me. I thought he was mad at me. but his color is back to normal and I brought him home and he ate all his breakfast and some water. he is so tired that he can't even sleep. I don't know if you ever felt like that. but they said he did great. and it was good that I react quickly. I asked about the epi pen and he said no you can do more harm if you apply it wrong. his allergy level from 1 to 10 was 6 so he said since he didn't get bloody diereah it wasn't too bad. and I wont need that epi pen.
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwwww look at that poor face .. he actually looks good and his neon boo boo bandage is kinda cute ... I'm so glad he's ok - THE POWER OF PRAYER :aktion033:

Fay, he's not mad at you - he's just groggy and sleepy and shaken. Give him a day or two and he'll be strutting in those boots and playing fetch ... hugs and kisses to him


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Soo glad to hear Sparkey is at home and doing well..He looks great! :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you Lord! 

Fay, I am so thrilled to hear that Sparkey is home and doing fine. How scarey! Thank goodness it is over.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't believe I'm just now reading this, that will teach me not to negect SM. I was so sick with worry when I first started reading. I am soooooo glad little Sparkey is home safe and sound. 

The first thing I thought of was that mean person at Utube talking about Sparkeys boots. It just proves mommys know best when it comes to their little furkids. Rest well little Sparkey you will feel much better tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-Sparkey sure looks amazing for what he's been through! Fay, let me just say you are one amazing Malt mommy! You really made the difference between life and death for your baby. I love you Sparkey! You get some sleep now!! :grouphug: 

Gena & Kosmo


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Did he have any excessive drooling by any chance? What happened to him sounds similar to what happened to my Cam. Same, sudden symptoms. But if was allergies, I had no idea. I never even thought allergies could do that! I hope it's ok that I asked.[/B]


 you know he drools sometimes during his walks but when this happened nothing. he didn't have any drooling going on. but I bet it must have been something similar with Cam. just when I was pulling in the drive way of ER he started acting like he couldn't even breath anymore and his tongue was out. :new_shocked: I will look for a closer ER and it is so important to drive there once before anything happens. the reason I went to that one was because I already went there once but there was another one real close that I just found out. I will drive by there and put the directions with the phone number on the fridge. :thumbsup: 



> Now what's this? You didn't order a dress for Sparky, did you? Tell me you didn't get him a dress.[/B]


 :smrofl: no not yet. but don't you think he will look cute in a dress? :innocent: 



> my gosh, fay!!!! keep those boots on sparkey. those idiots who make fun or bash you for protecting your baby's feet should be ashamed of themselves!!! the people who do such things don't know how to properly care for their animals, at least YOU are doing what's best for sparkey...[/B]


 Thanks Carrie, you wont believe what the vet told me, he said they make these doggie boots and it is a good idea to get some  



> I do have to say-how much would you love to go back to that idiot on You Tube and tell him why those boots are such a good idea. Isn't it just Murphy's Law-the ONE time he doesn't have his boots on and this happens? :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


 I know, too bad I blocked them all , they wouldn't believe me anyway  



> gave him steroids and took him into OR to mask him with oxygen. His gums and ears were gray, not pink and he was totally limp.
> 
> Make sure your vet knows about this episode with Sparkey when he gets any vaccinations. Of course you give them separately and spaced by several weeks, too.[/B]


 oh no , poor Pico. Sparkey was the same. that is a good idea to tell my regular vet what happened when he gets vaccinations. :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smpullhair: :new_shocked: OMG! I didn't see this last night! How awful!! Poor Sparkey and poor you! :smpullhair: I about fainted when I started reading his symtoms.........I had to skip to the end to see if he made it. :smscare2: 
Thank God he is alright. rayer: That was classic and he is very lucky you were able to get him there in time. I'm so glad our little Sparkey is O.K., he has always been one of my all time favorites!
Love and kisses from Dee and Shoni :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Aww Sparkey looks great! Glad he is ok :aktion033: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just saw this thread today and I'm so relieved that Sparkey is ok! Thank goodness you are such a great mommy to get him to the ER so quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Fay, i just got on sm and saw your post. I was at a very late church class last night and didn't check sm. I will from now on. :angry: Shocked is a understatement :new_shocked: Sparkeeeeeeeeeey, one of my favorites was ill and I didn't even get to pray for him. rayer: I was so glad to see his little sweet face this morning. I had no idea about the bee's. I will need to watch Matilda closely because we have hundreds of yellow jackets here. Fay here's a big HUG for you. 

Sparkey I could make you a charger dress :w00t: for Halloween that is :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I was sooo worried. I am VERY glad to hear that Sparkey boy is doing well. He looks so sleepy in his picture! He is just an adorable little guy. Good thing you reacted so quickly and thoughtfully. He just needs a little rest and he'll be back to his normal self, and hopefully playing fetch with you later today!

:grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I totally missed this (having gone to bed at 9:00 last night :brownbag: ). I'm so glad to hear that the Sparkster is doing well. How scary! I can't imagine how freaked out your must've been, Fay!

Josie says: Whoa Sparkey, way to scare a girl! I'm glad you're all better!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wasn't on last night, but when I read this today, my heart just stopped. I'm so glad that Sparkey is home and is doing OK.

I think he looks great for everything his little body has been through.

Fay -- I would have been a nut case and I'm sure I would have gotten into an accident driving to the ER. You did great.

Sending positive thoughts and prayers that Sparkey continues to get better and that NOTHING like this ever happens again.


----------



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

glad to know sparkey is home and feeling better! he looks a bit tired in the picture but still very adorable :innocent:. hope he'll fully recover soon =)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:chili: YAAAAAY!!! :chili: so glad to hear sparkey is doing fine!!! what a HUGE relief!!!! :smheat: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:chili: Yahoo! I'm so happy to hear Sparkey is home. I'll bet you didn't sleep much last night and must be exhausted. Maybe you can snuggle with Sparkey and take a nap after work. 

Shotzi's elated to hear her little stud-muffin is doing well, but even happier to hear he doesn't have a Charger dress. I'll see if I can find him a Bronco dress. lol

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: Just seeing this thread now. THANK GOODNESS Sparkey is ok and THANK GOODNESS Sparkey has such an amazing quick thinking Mom!! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't scare us like that anymore!!! Sparky must wear his boots at all times when walking from now on!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm SOOOO happy that Sparkey is home and is feeling better!!! :aktion033: He looks so precious is his picture with his little bandage. Hugs and kisses to Sparkey!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank God. What a scare little Sparkey gave us.

Lovies to the little one, from me and mine :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:smheat: :smheat: :chili: :chili: Yahoo for SparkeyBoy! He does look a little sad or out of it but that's to be expected. You saved his life, Fay, with your cool head. Way to go!! :rockon:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sparkey looks very good after his ordeal! Thank you for keeping us updated and I am SOOO glad he is back home! This makes me realize that I better find out where my emergency vet is so I know the way in case anything happens!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I just came to check in here and saw this thread. I read through all the posts so I wouldn't miss any updates on our precious Sparkey :grouphug: I am so relieved :smheat: that he is home and doing well.......He is so precious :wub: When I think of him I picture the photo you had posted awhile back (concerning wood floors) with Sparkey flying through the air over the floor :innocent: hair flowing backwards and looking so adorable :grouphug: I, like many others here thought of those idiots that made fun of his boots/shoes :smmadder: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :eusa_hand: He is a living ad for why they are good to have :thumbsup: Sending you both big hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, Fay, Sparkey Boy :wub: never looked more beautiful to me than today even with that sad look in his eyes & a bandage on his little leg. I'm so glad he's ok now. :aktion033: Love ya Sparkey Boy, stay away from those mean old bees.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh what a huge relief to know that Sparkey is ok. What a sweet picture of him. He looks very tired. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I'll see if I can find him a Bronco dress. lol[/B]


 :w00t: Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo :smrofl: I know you are kidding


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so relieved Sparkey is okay!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> :w00t: so many posts to read, I can't believe how much sparkey is loved :wub: :wub: he loves you all back
> 
> before I read everything I have to update you because I know of time difference . it is still early here. he is ok. I picked him up this morning at 7 and he was soooooooo sleepy. he didn't get excited seeing me. I thought he was mad at me. but his color is back to normal and I brought him home and he ate all his breakfast and some water. he is so tired that he can't even sleep. I don't know if you ever felt like that. but they said he did great. and it was good that I react quickly. I asked about the epi pen and he said no you can do more harm if you apply it wrong. his allergy level from 1 to 10 was 6 so he said since he didn't get bloody diereah it wasn't too bad. and I wont need that epi pen.
> 
> ...



Aww, bet he will sleep away all day at home now. Glad he's
better, Fay.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437093
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but she's not! it'll match his bandage SO WELL!!!!  

but YAY for sparkey  i'm so glad he's doing well. we knew he would be, he's too sexy for the bees. hehehe.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Look at that handsome boy! He looks good!!! I am so happy that he is all better Fay!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, look at the cutie pie! Thank goodness he is OK!! What an ordeal for you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Fay,

I just came on and saw your post. Like everyone else, my heart just dropped until I got to the he's home part. I'm kinda glad I wan't on last night. I would have been worried sick about Sparkey. I can't even imagine what you and your husband went through. I am so thankful that Sparkey is all right. I keep liquid children's Benedyrl on hand becuase Bogie had severe reactions to vaccines, but now I'm glad to have it on hand for other emerencies. Give Sparkey an extra hug and kiss from us, and please Sparkey no more scares like that. :grouphug: 

Hey Sparks, Watch where your're walking. Sending lots of licks your way.

Bogie


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh geesh Fay... what a night you had! I just found this thread. I'm so glad to hear that Sparky is ok.. I can only imagine how scared you must have been!!! Hopefully, he'll be back to his ol'self in no time!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WELCOME HOME SPARKEY - on you the bandage looks stylish . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hubby just took the bandage off and he said he is shaved under that all the way :w00t: . and he started to chew on his skin so he put it back on  I have to knit one leg warmer for him tonight and go out with that and his shoes :HistericalSmiley: he'll be one stylish dude. 
he ate lunch too and already wanted to play ball with hubby :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> hubby just took the bandage off and he said he is shaved under that all the way :w00t: . and he started to chew on his skin so he put it back on  I have to knit one leg warmer for him tonight and go out with that and his shoes :HistericalSmiley: he'll be one stylish dude.
> he ate lunch too and already wanted to play ball with hubby :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



All he needs is a sweat band around his head and ... Move over Olivia Newton John !!!

Let's Get Physical !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like he's back to his normal precious self. Thank goodness!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

WELCOME HOME SPARKEY!!!!!! And don't scare us like that again......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> hubby just took the bandage off and he said he is shaved under that all the way :w00t: . and he started to chew on his skin so he put it back on  I have to knit one leg warmer for him tonight and go out with that and his shoes :HistericalSmiley: he'll be one stylish dude.
> he ate lunch too and already wanted to play ball with hubby :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


IV legs......

We know 'em well around here!  

I am so thrilled Sparkey is okay! What a scare!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yea Sparky, way to go.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Welcome home little Sparkey, I'm so glad to hear that you are your little self, you gave us a real fright, not to mention your poor mummy :grouphug: You gotta stop steppin on those nasty bees that's for sure, make sure you wear your shoes out on walks, ok  
Oh yes as Marj says, the IV legs are not so glamerous, poor Scooby can tell you all about that, no sooner his hair would start to grow and he would get shaved again for a blood test, then they started taking it from his neck and they would shave there too :new_shocked: Thank goodness it's grown back now though


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Yea Sparkey, So glad your home and doing ok :chili: . Pleeeessseeeeee BEEcareful.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Sparkey.....you are NOT too sexy for your boots young man! I am so relieved that Sparkey is home and doing well. My heart was in my throat. Zoe & Jett's Mom emailed me with "did you hear about Sparkey" and that's that. The first thing I thought was that the monster kids did something bad to him and Toto was ready to put his rottweiller outfit on and go bite them hard, very hard. 

Instead I'll come over and stomp on all of those bad bad bees.

Debbie, Toto & Tuffy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Sparkey.....you are NOT too sexy for your boots young man! I am so relieved that Sparkey is home and doing well. My heart was in my throat. Zoe & Jett's Mom emailed me with "did you hear about Sparkey" and that's that. The first thing I thought was that the monster kids did something bad to him and Toto was ready to put his rottweiller outfit on and go bite them hard, very hard.
> 
> Instead I'll come over and stomp on all of those bad bad bees.
> 
> Debbie, Toto & Tuffy[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: lol @ rotweiller outfit ...


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

:grouphug: Poor Sparkey, and Fay and sweet hubby too! What an ordeal! I only just logged on and to my horror found that our sweet Sparkey was in trouble! Anaphylaxis is so terrifying: my daughter Candi has been in shock a few times, and has nearly died, so I know all too well what it is. We have Epi Pens scattered _everywhere. _FYI After a food induced anaphylactic episode has passed, the patient has to be monitored for at least six hours, to watch for a secondary episode which can prove to be fatal. I don't believe it is required for a bee sting. ? Anyway, I am so glad to hear that Sparkey is doing well! (Kiki & Pippin have a serious CRUSH on him!) Oh, These Boots and Made For Walkin', …….


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Zoe & Jett's Mom emailed me with "did you hear about Sparkey" and that's that.[/B]


 Awwww, you guys are going to make me cry :smcry: I wish I could tell him that you all prayed for him and thinking about him and all. I'll tell him anyway tonight even if he doesn't understand.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Anaphylaxis is so terrifying: my daughter Candi has been in shock a few times, and has nearly died, so I know all too well what it is. We have Epi Pens scattered _everywhere. _FYI After a food induced anaphylactic episode has passed, the patient has to be monitored for at least six hours, to watch for a secondary episode which can prove to be fatal. I don't believe it is required for a bee sting. ?[/B]


 oh no. sorry to hear that it also happened to your daughter :new_shocked: I wonder why the vet was against epi pen ?? I have to ask the regular vet next time. I'm glad I left sparkey there for the night. I do't think i could have slept at all knowing that it could happen again soon. I hope your daughter doesn't get a shock anymore rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sparkey boy you made it :grouphug: Don't scare us again and watch out for those bees now :grouphug: I am so glad this ordeal had a happy ending. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahh Sparky looks so sweet...kinda sleepy but still so sweet! It sounds like he is feeling real well again and thank God for that! 
You sure had us worried little man!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

YAY! :chili: I'm so relieved to see that Sparkey is home & healthy. 

Hugs to you Fay & gentle little ones for Sparkey :grouphug:


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! As for the shots, I think epi pens have too much medicine in them for our furbabies, and we would not be able to control the amount, which could be too much for their little hearts: http://*"EpiPen<sup>®</sup> Dosing*

Epinephrine dosing is based on body weight. Your doctor will prescribe what is right for you. The EpiPen<sup>®</sup> auto-injector (0.3 mg) is for individuals weighing 66 lbs. or more. The EpiPen<sup>®</sup> Jr auto-injector (0.15 mg) is for individuals weighing between 33 and 66 lbs. Both strengths deliver a single dose."

Hugs!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: So happy he is ok.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh No Fay!!! :smpullhair: 

I just got in from work and read all the posts Sparky and You are so loved!

My heart sank to read your story. I can not believe that happened, poor Sparky. I know he will just have to be okay, he maybe a little sparkless for a while but I just know he will be fine. We will be sure to say some prayers. Give him a pet from Ben and tell him Ben hopes he will feel betters soon.!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Fay, 

Glad to see Sparky is doing better. What a scare! HUGS HUGS and HUGS is he sick of you Hugging him yet. He looks so sweet. Make sure to knit him matching leg warmers. he he



Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

YAY!!! Soooo glad Sparkey's OK!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Fay, I still remember the first time I saw Sparkey on (MO). That picture on the bed where he looksl like he's jumping-you know the one. Maybe you should post that here-just because I LOVE That picture and I'm sure everyone else would LOVE to see it  It's funny because I hadn't been on (MO) for so long and when I came here and saw Sparkey-I was sooooooooooo thrilled-so Fay-you got that picture? Ha-Ha?? :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway-I have and will always love Sparkey and of coures we worry about him-it's almost as if everyone's dog is somehow also ours in a tiny way! :grouphug:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

AHHHHH, He only sleeps in his own bed. :wub: What a sweetly sad expression. It's the same for all of us, people pups, in a bit of a stunned state after such an ordeal. Bet he really know how deeply you all care for him after this scare.

One silver lining is that your experience has alerted us all to the possible dangers of bees, especially this time of year. They are all over my property hanging out on all the fallen apples!

love to your little soldier,

mary anna


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I am so glad to see that little Sparkey is resting easy now. Fay, I just read every message in this post from start to finish. Thank you to everyone who shares all of your experiences. Thankfully, I've never needed the emergency vet but I am going to make a point to drive to it just so that I know exactly where it is. You did a fantastic job getting Sparkey there so quickly.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, I just read this thread right now. I cant belive that happened! :new_shocked: Im so happy that Sparkey is home and feeling better now.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, I've been so busy....I haven't had a chance to be on. Anyways, just wanted to say I'm so glad that Sparky is ok. :aktion033: I can't imagine how scary that was. He sure is a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG, I am just now reading this thread.

:smcry: poor Sparkey, not to mention you and your hubby.
I am sorry that you all had to go through this :grouphug: 

:aktion033: Glad that Sparkey is doing well, and is home :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

happy to hear everything is o k with little Sparkey :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad he is doing okay. :chili: I'd still want a dose of ephinephrine on hand. Vets are so funny about that. The one time I needed it I am sooooo glad I had it on hand or that puppy would have died on the way to the emergency vet.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, i was just reading this, i'm so glad sparkey is doing better, i cant imagine what you went through seeing him in such a bad state, I was just talking to someone today at work about what people did before there were emergency vets :smstarz: , i'm soooo glad you had one to go to

hand in there sparkey :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I have not been on in a while and the first thing that I read is this!! Poor Sparkey and poor you!! I am so relieved to hear that he is fine....Sparkey is one of my favs!! Makes me scared to take the boys out!
So happy he is home and feeling better.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear he is ok and at home :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: yay im so glad he is okay :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Fay, I still remember the first time I saw Sparkey on (MO). That picture on the bed where he looksl like he's jumping-you know the one. Maybe you should post that here-just because I LOVE That picture and I'm sure everyone else would LOVE to see it  It's funny because I hadn't been on (MO) for so long and when I came here and saw Sparkey-I was sooooooooooo thrilled-so Fay-you got that picture? Ha-Ha?? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> *Anyway-I have and will always love Sparkey and of coures we worry about him-it's almost as if everyone's dog is somehow also ours in a tiny way! :grouphug:*[/B]


That is oh so true! But then, isn't that the way it is with families???? :biggrin:


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Faye! I just read your post and my heart sank. Poor little Sparky! I'm so glad to hear that he's doing well. 
When I took my Kea to meet her puppy daddy, the breeder told me that Maltese are VERY allergic to bee stings, especially yellow jackets. One of his little girls was stung and she went numb and just fell over. He rushed her to the Vet and she was fine, but now he keeps benydryl at home just in case. 
Give Sparky a big hug and kiss from Kea. 
Love,
Kristie & Kea
P.S. I'll be with Kea again in 38 days! Puppies due in 50 days! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How's our little love today, Fay? And how are you?


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

So glad to hear that the up date on Sparkey is good. God bless his little
fighting soul. 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OMG----just saw your first post but so glad you updated that Sparkey is OK....look at all these responses-Sparkey is surely a well loved popular Maltese here! Sparkey was a big impetus for me in wanting a Maltese when I first joined this forum dogless. Give him a big hug for me! :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> How's our little love today, Fay? And how are you?[/B]


Thanks for asking  he is just fine today. back to normal :aktion033: but boy did he pee a lot yesterday and his poopoo was so black. I changed the pad 3 times. he went once and covered the whole thing. but today was normal. he keeps looking at his IV leg. I took off the bandage last night. he is running and then he stops to look at it. he wont lick it just looks at it  i don't think he likes his new doo

Thanks again everyone, it was a close one 
The hospital just called me to check on sparkey, that was so nice of them. 

here is some links related to this case:

Treating Bee Stings in Your Pet

Anaphylaxis

[attachment=26844:THA_YOU6.GIF] :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Haha - his hair will grow back! I'm so happy to read that he's back to being himself. :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sparkey, you are such a strong little boy! :grouphug: Thank you for being such a little fighter and than you-Fay for being such a good fluff mommy!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Love,

Kosmo & Gena


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> :w00t: so many posts to read, I can't believe how much sparkey is loved :wub: :wub: he loves you all back
> 
> before I read everything I have to update you because I know of time difference . it is still early here. he is ok. I picked him up this morning at 7 and he was soooooooo sleepy. he didn't get excited seeing me. I thought he was mad at me. but his color is back to normal and I brought him home and he ate all his breakfast and some water. he is so tired that he can't even sleep. I don't know if you ever felt like that. but they said he did great. and it was good that I react quickly. I asked about the epi pen and he said no you can do more harm if you apply it wrong. his allergy level from 1 to 10 was 6 so he said since he didn't get bloody diereah it wasn't too bad. and I wont need that epi pen.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! how on earth did I miss this thread :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

I was shocked when I read its title....kept on going through post after another, waiting/searching for your update...and i was sooooooooo relieved to find this post :smheat: fweeew :smheat: 

am so very HAPPY to know that you picked him up and he is back to where he belongs, and so sorry that you had to go through this :grouphug: 

you are such a great mommy, Fay :grouphug: Sparkey must be one lucky malt

please give him kisses from me :grouphug: 

kat


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? I am so glad the little man is doing better! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Wow, I just now saw this thread and I am so sorry that this happened to you and Sparkey. I am so glad that he is better. This is such a relief. :grouphug: He is so lucky to have you as his mom. :grouphug:


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*This morning is the first chance to read this thread. I am sad to read of your ordeal but sooo relieved to read that Sparkey is going to be okay. What a nightmare!! I had no idea of all the dangers - I will be more diligent from now on with my sweeping the patio, decks and sidewalks. We can all learn from your awful experience!!! I am very glad things are better!*


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

he is just fine today. back to normal 

:chili: :chili: good news!!

Chloe & Debra


----------

